# Frage zu After Effects



## Bender (24. März 2002)

Hallo,

Folgendes: In einem englischen Tutorial ist die Rede von einer Funktion namens "Screen" unter Transfermode, mit der man ein Schwarzes Farbfeld ausschließen kann, nachdem man 2 Kompositionen übereinander gelegt hat. In der deutschen Version kann ich unter Transfermodus aber nichts entsprechendes finden (ich habe sogar alle durchprobiert) ....

thx

Bender


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. März 2002)

Kaethe wird gleich auftauchen (unser AE Spezi). Dann ist das Problem gelöst. Ich bin leider auch erst seit gestern bei AE dabei.


----------



## Kaethe (25. März 2002)

Na na BubiBohnensack. AE-Spezialist, Du übertreibst aber.  

@bender:

Kannste mal bitte einen Link zu dem tutorial geben? 
Ich weiß jetzt auch net so recht weiter.


----------



## Bender (25. März 2002)

http://www.fanfilmfx.com/tutorials/aftereffects/roto/index.htm

Ist allerdings eine 11 MB große Mov-Datei...


----------



## Kaethe (26. März 2002)

Hmm,hab das jetzt mal getest.
Ist nur ein beispiel. Wenn man nach dem Video geht,müsste "Screen" (is das 6. von oben) in der dt. Version "linear nachbelichten" sein!
Bei meinem Logo was ich über ein avi File gelgt habe,hat er im Prinzip alles ein bischen  transparent gemacht.

Sehr interessant! Ich werd das Tutorial mal selber nachmachen!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. März 2002)

Sagt mal, mit welchem Programm wurde diese Sequenz aufgenommen?
Ich hab mal ein Programm gesehen, damit lief der Rechner dann aber extrem langsam. Ist das irgendwie ein Quicktime Studio oder Director in QT umgewandelt?


----------



## Bender (26. März 2002)

Hmmm.. also linear nachbelichten funktioniert nicht. Damit bleibt der Hintergrund schwarz und das "Schwert" besteht aus dem Bild in das ich es eigentlich reinkopieren wollte.

Oder hab ich was falsch gemacht..?


----------



## Kaethe (26. März 2002)

Hmm,dass muss es doch irgendwie in der dt. Version geben!!
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das Adobe das weggelassen hat.
Mich würde mal interessieren was der Typ in dem Video für eine Version von AFX hat.

@BubiBohnensack

Du wolltest doch wissen wie man vom Bildschirm capturen kann.
http://www.chip.de/downloads_updates/downloads_updates_52512.html
Das Tool heißt Wincorder und ist Shareware!

Oder Du nimmst Snagit.
Is auch Shareware! Mit Shareware kann man ja auch was machen.  *zwinker* Du weißt bestimmt was ich meine! 
http://www.techsmith.com/


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. März 2002)

Ich hab das Tutorial jetzt auch mal gemacht und es geht prima mit <b>addieren</b> statt screen.
Danke@Kaethe. Ich hab das mit dem Link in der PM erst garnicht gepeilt weil ich die zuerst bekommen habe.
Also dann noch viel Spaß.


----------



## Bender (26. März 2002)

Addieren funktioniert auch nicht richtig. Mein blaues Lichtschwert war auf einmal lila...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. März 2002)

Bei meinem Grünen hats prima geklappt.


----------



## Kaethe (27. März 2002)

Dann werd ich das Tut auch mal testen.


----------



## >Ralph (27. März 2002)

die erklärungen:

ADD:  addiert 2 bilder (layer) zusammen (die Farben). auf allen   kanälen
      bild A + bild B

SCREEN: invertiert beide bilder (layer) - multipliziert sie - und   invertiert sie wieder. 
      1-[(1-A)x (1-B)]

das mit dem schwarz weg-keyen funktioniert bei ADD nur wenn das vordere bild heller ist als das hintere

mehr:
http://www.kenstone.net/fcp_homepage/basic_composite_mode.html

ich empfehle übrigens das buch "The art and science of digital compositing" von Ron Brinkman. nicht einfach zu lesen, aber sehr gut.

>ralph, kein AE sondern combustion* user 
----------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## Kaethe (27. März 2002)

Und ich kann "Adobe After FX Classroom in a book" empfehlen!
Nicht billig aber sehr gut!!


----------



## >Ralph (28. März 2002)

jesus... ich habe jetzt eben dieses lichtschwert-movie angeguckt....
îst after effects wirklich so unhandlich in der bedienung? zum glück muss ich mit combustion arbeiten. hmmm.. will niemadem auf die füsse treten hier... jeder liebt nunmal "seine" software   wünsche allen eine gute nacht!

>ralph
-------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. März 2002)

Wo soll denn ich auf legale Weise Combustion herkriegen?
Sag bloß du willst mir das ausleihen  

Ich hab im Hardwareforum die Frage gestellt, ob ihr mit MAC arbeitet. Wie stehts hier im Videoschnittforum?
Wieviel schneller sind MACs in Premiere, AE, Photoshop?


----------



## >Ralph (28. März 2002)

ist spielt doch gar keine rolle ob MAC oder PC. die software ist entscheidend! und bei vieler software ist man auf eine plattform limitiert. z.B Final Cut pro für MAC, FAST sachen auf PC, AVID mit ausnahme des xpress für MAC, edit* nur auf PC..... etc.. du willst z.B. 3D machen.. 3D studio MAX, Softimage und Lightwave gibt es nur für MAC, Maya gibt es für beide plattformen... etc.. etc.... es spielt keine rolle welches betriebs-system, die software ist entscheidend! 

>ralph
-----------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. März 2002)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es mein geliebtes 3DStudio nur auf PC gibt, ist doch im Grafik / Designbereich Apple deutlich schneller oder?
Ich überleg mir nähmlich einen MAC zu kaufen. Alle Leute, die ich kenne, die mit Grafik/Videokram zu tun haben, haben MACs.
Premiere AE und Photoshop kommen ursprünglich vom MAC - also kein Problem. Nur müsste ich mein 3DMax verlassen.

Kann man eigentlich bestimmte Hardware weiter benutzen?
Z.B. meine neue Maus, Tastatur, Festplatte, Grafikkarte?
Mir ging es ja nur darum, dass theoretisch der MAC in solchen Dingen bis zu 25x schneller ist. (<--von der Hardwareintegration.

Und dann wollte ich einfach mal wissen wie das in der Praxis ist:

Premiere MAC <--> Premiere PC
AE MAC       <--> AE PC
Photoshop MAC<--> Photoshop PC


----------



## Kaethe (28. März 2002)

Also von combustion hab ich noch nix gehört. Von welcher Firma is das?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. März 2002)

Discreet wie 3DStudioMax


----------



## >Ralph (28. März 2002)

...logisch gibt es 3D studio Max nur für PC.. das mit MAC war mein fehler so früh am morgen  
ich arbeite in einer grafik-abteilung und wir haben PCs und MACs. (nicht mehr die neusten unterdessen...) und solange du nicht ein Ich-bin-nur-MAC-fan ... oder Nur-PC-und-sonst-nichts anhänger bist, kann ich dazu sagen, es spielt einfach keine rolle.. ist völlig egal welches system. beide haben ihre kleinen vorteile/nachteile aber im grossen und ganzen gleichen sie sich immer mehr an. zu der 25% und besser performance kann ich sagen. ob der radial blur jetzt 7 anstatt 9 sekunden rechnet ist eigentlich egal. (die meisten performance vergleiche basieren eh nur auf CPU leistung und nicht auf praktischen anwendungen, aber egal...)


Kaethe: combustion ist wie gesagt von einer firma namens discreet. http://www.discreet.com. diese software ist mit rund 10'000 dollar die billigste die sie im angebot haben (editing/compositing). die teuerste ist ungefähr 800'000 euro! auf ihrer webseite kannst du eine demo-version downloaden. das sogenannte "artist-interface" ist anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nach einer kurzen zeit möchtest du nie mehr mit dieser PC/MAC fenstertechnik-oberfläche arbeiten. probiere es aus.....

schöne ostern
>ralph
------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## >Ralph (28. März 2002)

Kaethe:

auf 
http://www.discreet.com/products/combustion/

kannst du unter "new feature demos" so quicktimes runterladen die die neue und verbesserte funktionen zeigen. sehenswert... 
(ja ich weiss, bin halt ein fan...)

ralph


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. März 2002)

Habs mir nochmal angeguckt und verstärkt auf sein English geachtet:

Bei 4min30sec ca. kopiert er diese Ebenen um genau den Hintergrund schwarz zu machen, damit es dann wie Ralph sagte, mit addieren geht.
Probierts nochmal, damit müsste es gehen. Er sagt auch, dass dies ein sehr wichtiger Schritt ist.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (31. März 2002)

Als Video hier.
Es geht doch prima.

Das da auf dem Bild ist der ominöse Freund. Wir habens heute nachmittag gemacht. Es ist wirklich ganz einfach. Nur es ist eine große Arbeit alle 2 Frames Keyframes zu setzten. Und dann wurde es uns zu dumm. (Am Schluss ist es auch etwas ungenau). Naja übermorgen machen wir dann nen Zweikampf. Das wird dann doppelte Arbeit.


----------



## Kaethe (1. April 2002)

WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW BUBIBOHNENSACK!!!!!!!!!
EINFACH COOL!!! ;-)

Also das is jetzt mit AfterFX gemacht worden,oder?? 
Naja,ich beschäftige mich grade mit Zeitlupen jenseits von unter 20% der Orginallänge. (mit Adobe Premiere kannste das fast vergessen,da er mit den Halbbildern in Konflikt kommt! Da bringst auch nicht viel an den Halbildern Optionen rumzuschrauben. Ein bischen hilft das "Flimmern reduzieren" AfterFX macht das ganz gut eigentlich. Dann noch nen Motion Blur Filter reingehauen und das passt dann super! 
Am besten is dafür natürlich Motion Perfect oder Realvidz-Realtimer.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. April 2002)

Ja das ist rein AE. Ich habs nochmal neu gemacht: Hier.
Das bringt irgendwie als StarWars Fan richtig Bock. Aber ist eine saumäßige Arbeit alle 2 Frames die Maske neu zu zeichen. Aber das Ergebnis kommt cool. Es sind leider noch n paar Fehler drin (Lichtschwert verzerrt bei manchen Bewegungen aber das ist ungenauigkeit beim Zeichnen.


----------



## >Ralph (1. April 2002)

Kaethe:
der retimer bringt recht gute qualität zustande. slomo unter 33% ist immer etwas kritisch. es kommt jedenfalls schon mal besser wenn mann "teilbare prozente" braucht. also 50%, 33%, 25%, etc... und nicht solche sachen wie 17.5%  
ist halt immer davon abhängig was für ein verfahren die software anwendet. ...am schönsten kommt es natürlich wenn man mit einer highspeed kamera dreht. 400 bilder aufwärts pro sekunde .. aber wer hat schon so eine zuhause rumliegen ;-)

>ralph
-----------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## Kaethe (1. April 2002)

Hehe,voll geil das Video. Was Star Wars Fans alles so machen!  
Naja,ich bin ja auch einer. Am liebsten jetzt schon vorm kino auf Episode 2 warten  ;-)


----------



## Bender (2. April 2002)

Klasse Bubi!  Mit was für einer Kamera arbeitest du eigentlich?

Gibt es übrigens keine Möglichkeit, dass das Programm die Farbe der realen Klinge automatisch erfasst und daran die Eckpunkte vom Glühen anpasst?
Denn wenn man beispielsweise einen 2minütigen Lichtschwertkampf macht, muss man bei 24 Frames/Sekunde 2160 mal die Maske anpassen. Da fallen einem doch die Finger ab bevor man fertig ist.


----------



## >Ralph (2. April 2002)

man muss die maske nicht jedes frame anpassen. für solche sachen gibt es eine rotoscop funktion. es werden tracker-daten anhand des orginalen lichtschwerts ermittelt und auf die maske angewandt. 

das wäree ja sonst eine heidenarbeit... ;-)

>ralph
------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. April 2002)

Ich arbeite mit einer Sony MiniDV Kamera. Ich hab in den beiden Videos die Maske wirklich von Hand immer neugemacht, deswegen wurde es mir nach 5sek auch immer zu doof.


----------



## Bender (2. April 2002)

Es funzt einfach nicht!:[ :[ :[ 

Ich habe meines Wissens alles so gemacht wie der Heini in dem Video - gegen Ende (~7:38) sieht bei mir alles so aus wie bei ihm. Aber was passiert wenn ich den Transfermodus auf 'linear nachbelichten' stelle?? Genau das Gegenteil von dem was ich will! Der schwarze Hintergrund von Comp-1 bleibt, das weiß vom Lichtschwert wird durch einen entsprechend geformten Ausschnitt aus meiner Anfangs-Grafik ersetzt! *kopfgegendiewandschlag* *indenteppichbeiss*

Vermutlich (hoffentlich) habe ich einen ganz plumpen Fehler gemacht. Falls jemand eine Idee hat was das sein könnte, sagt es mir...


----------



## Kaethe (2. April 2002)

Sony Mini-DV Camera?
Etwa die PC6E? Die hab ich nämlich. Is schon klasse das kleine Ding!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. April 2002)

Bei mir gehts prima mit <b>ADDIEREN</b>.Jedenfalls bei grünen roten Lichtschwertern. Blaue werden leicht lila.

Ich hab wohl irgendwie die PC7. Sie ist schon etwas älter aber demnächst kommt ne 3 Chip ins Haus.


----------



## Bender (2. April 2002)

Naja, mit addieren funzt es auch bei mir. Aber selbst bei Rot und Grün sieht man den Unterschied etwas.

Und das Problem muss doch irgendwie zu lösen sein...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. April 2002)

Also ich finde bei meinem Roten sieht das schon ganz schön Hammer aus. Ich bin gerade mit meinem Freund dabei einen echten Kampf zu designen. Mal schauen vielleicht sind wir ja in 3 Stunden fertig.
Dann ist es kurz vor vier. Wir haben alles fertig gedreht und geschnitten (in 16/9) Aber wenn wir es jetzt exportieren sind bei schnellen Bewegungen dumme Linien im Bild. Die müssen wir erstmal wegbekommen.


----------



## Kaethe (3. April 2002)

Versuch mal eib bischen an den Halbbild Optionen in Premiere rumzuprobieren.


----------



## Bender (3. April 2002)

äääh, wo finde ich diese Optionen..?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. April 2002)

Er meint mich damit (glaub ich)  Aber bei Exporteinstellungen kannste wählen zwischen Halbbildmodi.


----------



## Kaethe (3. April 2002)

Geh auf Clip---->Video Optionen--->Halbbildoptionen.
Da kannste auch noch was ändern. 
Und in den Exporteinstellungen natürlich.  

Und hier noch was wissenswertes über Halbbilder:
http://www.saek-pentacon.de/f1/frames/index.htm


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. April 2002)

Jo Danke hat aber irgendwie immer noch nicth geklappt. Wie kommt es überhaupt, dass Premiere ein falsches Bildseitenverhältnis anzeigt? (1,4 statt 1,7)Und wieso gibt es die ganzen Auswahlmöglichkeiten PAL Wide/normal/Anamopüh...?Ich stell das normalerweise immer selber ein.


----------



## >Ralph (3. April 2002)

was zum thema halbbilder.....was technisches.. damit ihr drauskommt, wenn ihr den bildmodus verstellt... reine info

die fernsehnorm ist in europa (ausnahme frankreich) PAL.
PAL = Phase-alternating Line  768x576 Pixel wobei die pixel nicht quadratisch sondern rechteckig sind. 
PAL DV = 720 x 576 Pixel und die pixel sind quadratisch.

die PAL norm arbeitet mit 50 Halbbildern was 25 Vollbilder ergibt.
das bedeutet das der fernseher ein bild 50 mal pro sekunde aufbaut
( = 50 Hz, computermonitore haben meisten so ab 72 Hz) aber! er baut 50 mal ein halbbild auf, damit das bildflimmern reduziert wird. der fernseher baut also zuerst die zeilen 1, 3, 5, 7, etc.. und danach 2, 4, 6, 8, etc... auf. der vorgang ist also alternierend (darum der name PAL)
diese halbbilder nennt man FIELDS. diese halbbilder sind also gerade oder ungerade (odd/even oder auch upper/lower)
wer von euch eine spezielle videokarte (pinnacle oder sowas hat..) der weiss dass solche karten immer ein bestimmtes Field zuerst benötigen. (meine Matrox karte ist z.B. upper-field first) dann ist es wichtig dass beim rausrechnen des clips upper-field-first eingestellt ist.

soll ich noch was über komprimierungsverfahren der DV schreiben? ..ein anderes mal.. 

>ralph
-----------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## Kaethe (3. April 2002)

Also ich hab mir heute mal Combustion 2.0 auf die Platte gehauen,und war nicht grade begeister davon. Erstmal hab ich dumm aus der Wäsche geguckt! Ähh,was soll ich den hier machen. Das is mir ein bischen zu kompliziert das Proggie! 
Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem GELIEBTEN ADOBE PREMIERE UND AFTERFX!!    
Ausserdem scheint Version 2.0 wohl etwas älter zu sein,da er nach der Installation gemeckert hat,das er nur unter Win 9.x läuft. Gelaufen ist es dann aber nach dem beenden kam sofort ein Speichererror! Naja, WinXP halt.
Sorry, aber:

ADOBE RULEZZZZZ


----------



## >Ralph (3. April 2002)

ich habe gesagt das interface benötigt eine kleine einarbeitungszeit  
die Version2 ist etwa 4 wochen alt. läuft offiziell nur unter W2K und NT. schaue dir doch mal die quicktimes an unter "new feature demos" auf ihrer webseite. 

verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, after effects ist ein hervorragendes programm. ich liebe nun mal mein combustion 

..noch mal was zum interface
wenn du in den "high-price-bereich" von compositing systeme gehst, dann schauen alle user interfaces so aus  da ist nichts mehr von adobe/MAC/PC typischen ich-schiebe-meine-fenster-herum zu sehen...

falls es dich interessiert, sieh dir doch mal diese websites an.
alles profi system im bereich 10'000 euro bis 800'000 euro...

http://www.nothingreal.com (Produkt: Tremor und Shake, vor ein paar wochen von Apple gekauft worden)

http://www.chrome-imaging.com (produkt: Matrix)

http://www.five-d.com (Produkt: Cyborg)

http://www.quantel.com (Produkt: Henry, HAL, IQ)

http://www.discreet.com (Produkt: Inferno, Flame, Flint)

..nochmals, verstehe mich nicht falsch ;-) AE ist ein nicht zu unterschätzendes produkt.

>ralph
------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. April 2002)

Hey Kaethe geil das neue Userpic. Ist das deine Freundin?
Und deine Signatur wird deine Freundin garnicht gerne sehen...


----------



## Kaethe (4. April 2002)

Meine Freundin? Schön wärs!  
Ne,leider kommt man an Anna Kournikova nicht so einfach ran!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. April 2002)

Das sieht man von der Seite aber kaum.


----------



## >Ralph (4. April 2002)

Anna ist geil... tod dem enrique

>ralph
-----------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. April 2002)

Juhuuuuu, in ca 5 Wochen kommt ne neue Kamera ins Haus.
*vorfreudeimzimmerrumhüpf*
Endlich kann ich mal richtig Bluescreensachen machen (Ist nähmlich ne 3-CCD).

Ich weiß nicht, irgenwie musste ich das mal rauslassen. Sorry.


----------



## Kaethe (4. April 2002)

Was is das für ne Camera??


PS:
Tod dem Enrique?
Ach die sind doch gar net zusammen. Das wurde bloss durch die Medien hochgepuscht!


----------



## >Ralph (4. April 2002)

ich arbeite in den medien ;-) ich muss ja solche sachen glauben 

so... gehe jetzt noch auf ein bier mit freunden. prost!

>ralph
-------------
http://www.artofralph.ch  -- new artworks soon!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. April 2002)

Prost.
Das ist die neue 3CCD von Panasonic - Vergleichbar mit der Xl1 von Canon *freu*


----------



## Kaethe (5. April 2002)

Ich arbeite auch in den Medien. Aber ich glaub sowas nicht. Weil ich genau weiß was die sich alles ausdenken.


----------



## >Ralph (5. April 2002)

Kaethe, das war eine scherzhafte anmerkung.....


----------



## Kaethe (5. April 2002)

Achso! Immer diese pure IRONIE.


----------



## kartoon (8. April 2002)

@ bubi

arbeitest du nur hobbymäßig damit ?? wenn ja ist dann nicht ne 3ccd etwas übertrieben`?

oder was kosten die im moment ??


naja trotzdem glückwunsch !!!

kauf dir doch gleich noch discreet edit und ne sgi workstation dazu


----------



## Kaethe (8. April 2002)

Da Bubi momentan im Urlaub is,sach ich mal was dazu.
Ne 3CCD is doch Arschgeil. Denk mal nicht das die bei Ebay so teuer sind!!
Was will man mit discreet edit? Es gibt doch Adobe Premiere.  (is billiger )
Naja,und ne sgi Workstation.  Hmm


----------



## kartoon (8. April 2002)

lol das war ironisch gemeint mit edit und sgi ....

weil UNBEZAHLBAR

naja für priv. personen


----------



## >Ralph (8. April 2002)

hmmm.. ich arbeite mit dem discreet edit* ... und... ich mag es 

>ralph
-----------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## kartoon (8. April 2002)

aber doch nicht privat ..... ODER ?????


----------



## >Ralph (8. April 2002)

neee, natürlich nicht. wäre gar etwas teuer so für zuhause....
und obwohl es nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird, muss ich sagen, es ist ein sehr gutes system. damit meine ich nicht einmal den funktionsumfang, sondern den workflow! unerreicht, man ist brutal schnell beim arbeiten! 

>Ralph
------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## >Ralph (8. April 2002)

@kaethe

wo arbeitest du als mediengestalter?

>Ralph
-----------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## >Ralph (8. April 2002)

@bubi

ich habe in einem anderen posting gelesen dass du 16 bist. ich muss sagen dein wissen rund um den videoschnitt ist enorm für dein alter. kompliment. (ich bin immerhin 29) und du scheinst etwas zu haben was viele in dieser branche nicht mehr besitzen. interesse! und ich kann dir nach 8 jahren medienerfahrung sagen, interesse verbunden mit Können, öffnet viele türen. go on...

>ralph
-----------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## Kaethe (9. April 2002)

Ich arbeite bei Lausitz TV. Das ist ein kleiner TV-Sender bei uns. Also ich bin mit meinem Beruf eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Man kann sein Hobby mit dem Beruf verknüpfen. 
Naja,vielleicht gehe ich ja bald nach Berlin. Werd mich mal bei Sat.1 bewerben. Dort verdient man wohl bekanntlich mehr Geld.
Im Mai werd ich dann nach Berlin zu den Tennis German Open fahren und dort ein bischen filmen. Von nem Kollegen krieg ich nen Presseausweis damit ich in die Players Lounge komme.



ANNA! WIR SEHEN UNS!!   ;-) ;-) ;-)

ES GIBT KEIN ENTKOMMEN VOR MEINER KAMERA!  

@Bubi
Du hast es wirklich drauf Junge!!! Das mit dem Lichtschwert war schon echt geil! Erfülle Dir diesen Traum!! Mach Dein Hobby zum Beruf!! Es gibt nix besseres. Wo ich in Deinem Alter war,hatte ich dieses Interesse noch nicht. Da hatte ich zwar den neusten Rechner (irgendwas mit nem 286er)  ;-)  ,aber mit dem war an Videoschnitt usw noch nicht zu denken.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. April 2002)

<b>Ich bin wieder hier......in meinem Revier.....</b>

Ja hi alle, ich bin gerade ausm Urlaub zurückgekommen und muss mich nun erstmal durch die ganzen neuen Posts wühlen.

<b>@Kaethe:</b>



> Mach Dein Hobby zum Beruf!


Ich denke das werde ich tun.

Und vielen Dank, dass du für mich geantwortet hast.



> kompliment


Danke


<b>@Ralph:</b>



> go on...


Ist doch wohl klar.



<b>@Kartoon:</b>



> arbeitest du nur hobbymäßig damit ?


Ja



> wenn ja ist dann nicht ne 3ccd etwas übertrieben?


Kommt ganz auf den Anwendungsbereich an, für Urlaubsvideos reicht auch ein 10 Jahre alter Camcorder. Aber da ich ja in richtung FX gehen will, brauch ich die 3 CCD dringend für Dinge wie Blue/Greenscreen usw. Mit ner 1CCD sind die Farben nähmlich alle matsch.
Und um das mal klarzustellen: Ich kaufe mir die Kamera nicht sondern mein Vater; und da er die sowieso nicht benutzen wird (ausser im Urlaub) stehen da alle Türen offen  

Also ich freue mich, wieder hier aufm Board zu sein. Muss gleich mal schauen, ob ich noch was vergessen habe.


----------



## Bender (16. April 2002)

Könnte irgendwer noch kurz erklären, wie das mit der Rotoscop-Funktion zum ermitteln der Tracker-Daten vom Original-Lichtschwert funktioniert? 

Danke.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. April 2002)

Das würde mich auch <b>sehr</b> interessieren!

Kaethe?
Ralph?


----------



## Bender (29. April 2002)

*dem thread einen kräftigen tritt verpass*


----------



## Kaethe (29. April 2002)

Da muss ich passen!  
ich weiss nur das der begriff aus dem 3D Rendering kommt.


----------



## tonfarben (29. April 2002)

*Adobe und discreet*

<p>Bin neu hier... Ralph hat recht, in den upper class Proggs muß man sich an diese "anderen" Fenster gewöhnen.<br> Aber der Privatuser ist meist weit davon entfernt, in dessen Genuss zu gelangen.</p>
<p><b>@Ralph</b>
Schade, das es Discreet so nicht mehr gibt.<br> Aber ich finde die eh nicht so gut. Ausser Combüse natürlich.<br> Aber das man in der Yello Springtime wegen dem be++++senen AVI-File-Format keinen Alphakanal einbauen kann,<br> hat uns schon mal fast Kopf und Kragen gekostet<br> (Thema Bauchbinden auf einem Bild aus Hintergrundmovie und Movie mit Personen). Echt ein Manko!</p>


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. April 2002)

Hey cool, noch jemand der richtig Ahnung zu scheinen hat.


----------



## tonfarben (29. April 2002)

mehr oder weniger, man is halt vom Fach, nech?!? :]


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. April 2002)

Heißt du arbeitest auch damit?


----------



## tonfarben (30. April 2002)

*nein, aber...*

...als MiBuT-Azubi setzt man sich irgendwie trotzdem damit auseinander.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. April 2002)

Häh? Versteh ich nicht. Ist MiBuT ne Firma im Broadcastingbereich?

Bin ich zu doof?


----------



## Kaethe (30. April 2002)

Das frag ich mich auch.
Hab ich auch noch nie gehört!!


----------



## tonfarben (30. April 2002)

*Des Rätsels Lösung...*

<p>...ist so nah! Ihr seid es doch selber, manche von euch zumindest.</p><p>MiBuT bedeutet:</p><p>

M=Mediengestalter
i=in
B=Bild
u=und
T=Ton
 </p><p>ergo: <b>M</b>ediengestalter <b>i</b>n <b>B</b>ild <b>u</b>nd <b>T</b>on </p> Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## Kaethe (30. April 2002)

HEHE,dass bin ich ja auch!! Aber die Abkürzung muss ich mir merken.   
Wo arbeitest Du denn?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. April 2002)

Hey total logisch, hätten wir doch auch selber drauf kommen können oder?  
Ich bin SBD, der aber irgendwann MiBuT werden will.


----------



## Kaethe (30. April 2002)

Deutschland,dass Land der Abkürzung. Wie bei der Bundeswehr.
"Ey,haste den Stuffz schon gesehen?"
"Hmm,ich glaub der is im MAnnheim"
"aha, ich dachte bei der Sanstaffel"


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. April 2002)

Ich war noch nicht bei der Bundeswehr und werde auch nie hingehen.


----------



## Kaethe (30. April 2002)

Ich war 3 Monate da. Dann hab ich mir den Fuss gebrochen und Zivildienst im Altenheim gemacht.


----------



## tonfarben (30. April 2002)

*cool ihr!*

<b>Vote against Bundeswehr!</b> YESSSS!<br> Ich will da auch nie hin! Ich arbeite in Düsseldorf übrigens, und ihr? <br>Was heißt SBD Sozial berechtigter Dienstanwärter? Jetzt habt ihr mich!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. April 2002)

Schau mal unter meinem Namen und den Sternen dann weißt du's.
Wollte mich nur groß machen.

Ich arbeite also momentan an einem Projekt, das letzte Woche von meiner Chemielehrerin in Auftrag gegeben wurde - <b>ohne Bezahlung!</b>
Schon ******e als Schüler...

Ach ja, ich "arbeite"(Kinderarbeit verboten) in Hamburg.


----------



## goela (30. April 2002)

...und was hat dies alles mit dem Thema "Frage zu After Effects" zu tun?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. April 2002)

Dieser Post ist doch schon seit 4 Seiten nicht mehr Topic. Da hier die Mods nie anwesend sind ist Benders Frage nun zum <b>"sozialen Mittelpunkt des Videoschnittforums"</b> geworden. Lies dir das mal alles durch, das ist irgendwie lustig. In anderen Foren wird einem dafür sofort in den A. getreten aber wen störts?
Hier nimmt mans mit den Regeln nicht so genau, wir sind ja auch in ner privaten Runde: Goela, Ralph, Kaethe, Bubi, hab ich noch wen vergessen? <- als Stammtisch.
Bis zu Seite 2 oder 3 wusste ich noch garnicht genau, dass unser Kaethe maskulin ist. Und plötzlich war meine Hoffnung futsch. Ach was solls ist doch lustig hier und einem wird geholfen. <--Hauptsache.

Worüber wurde hier schon gesprochen?


 After Effects
 Bücher
 Digicams
 Anna Kournikova
 Medien.
 Berufe.
 Bundeswehr.
 sonst noch was?


----------



## goela (30. April 2002)

Habe mich nähmlich schon ne ganze Weile gefragt, warum dieser Post schon 6 Seiten lang ist. Da habe ich mal reingeschaut und die fünfte und sechste Seite gelesen - da kam dann meine Frage auf!

Tja, anfangs war ich auch von Kaethes Namen irritiert. Aber als ich die Anna K. als Logo sah, fragte ich mich: L..... oder maskulin?
Hat mich nähmlich mal gefragt ob ich das sei auf dem Logo - Bin ich nicht! Darauf habe ich ihn gefragt ob er denn Sie auf dem Bild wäre (da hatte er noch ne andere Anna - war besser). Wollte schon mich schon mit "ihr" zum "Tennis" verabreden.

Also halten wir den Stammtisch noch eine Weile aufrecht bevor er geschlossen wird.


----------



## Kaethe (30. April 2002)

no comment!


----------



## goela (30. April 2002)

Schade...........


----------



## Kaethe (30. April 2002)

hmm,ich weiss net was ich dazu sagen soll. Da bleibt mir die Spucke eg. Ich dachte ja auch erst Du bist der Typ auf dem Foto.


----------



## goela (30. April 2002)

So kann man sich irren! Dann wäre ja Bubi ein Piano!  ... oder die Rose?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. April 2002)

Ganz klar die zarte Rose


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. April 2002)

Fandet ihr nicht auch alle, dass das Schwarz/Weiß-Bild von Anna das Beste war?
Das neue find ich nicht mehr so toll, das alte sah so "edel" aus.

@Goela:

Erzähl mal was über dich, über die Anderen weiß ich alles wissenswerte. 

<b>BTW:</b> Hau mal deine ICQ number rüber oder mail @ newsletter@vincent-kleine.de
Du bist so anonym im profile.


----------



## Kaethe (30. April 2002)

Ok,vielleicht sollten wir hiermit schluss machen,da das nix mehr mit AE zu tun hat. Sonst fliegen wir alle vom Board.
Aber eigentlich könnten wir die 100 noch voll machen.


----------



## kartoon (1. Mai 2002)

oder wenigstens die 10 ..

k hab ne AE frage ...

also die methode die ihr hier benutzt habt hab ich soweit gerallt .... aber wie mach(t)en die das in star wars ??

die werden woll kaum bei den krassen kämpfen jeden frame selber pinseln .. gibt es da nicht sone art motion capturing ?? man bräuchte ja nur 3 sensoren (kamera, schwert oben und unten )..


k vielleicht weiss das ja einer ..


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. Mai 2002)

Meinst du im Original oder in Phantom Menance?

Im original war das ja noch alles analog. Sprich die haben in nem bestimmten Bildbereich den Kontrast/Farbsättigung stark erhöht.
Im Neuen, haben die wohl entweder Motion Capturing oder AE bzw. andere benutze Software erkennt die Schwerter selber. Das wollten wir schonmal rausfinden aber nicht einmal Ralph oder Kaethe habens geschnallt.


----------



## Kaethe (1. Mai 2002)

Ich denke mal in "die Klokrieger" werden die das wieder anders gemacht haben. Ich hab mal so ein Special auf Pro7 gesehen. Da sah man das die Schauspieler mit Metallrohren rumgerannt sind.


----------



## Bender (1. Mai 2002)

In der alten Trilogie wurde das Lichtschwertglühen so viel ich weiß, Bild für Bild mit irgendeiner Chemikalie ins Bild gepinselt. Keine allzu große Sache, wenn man sich überlegt was ein Zeichentrickfilm erst für eine Arbeit macht.

Wie und womit die Glow-Effekte in Episode I/II gemacht wurden, würde mich auch interessieren. Leider wird in diesen Dokus ja so gut wie gar nicht auf die Effekte-Technik eingegangen. Wenn es hoch kommt, sprechen die Schauspieler über ihr Empfinden, wenn sie vor einer Greenscreen spielen müssen.%)


----------



## kartoon (1. Mai 2002)

jo ich hab auch neulich son special über ILM gesehen .... da liefen die in episode 1 mit plastik lichtschwerten rum die schon die richtige farbe und so hatte n......


aber vertue dich nicht Lucas hat auch bei den ersten schon mit bluescreens etc. gearbeitet und digitale effekte benutzt .....


k bis denne


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. Mai 2002)

Um die 100 noch mal voll zu machen:

Die Macht sei mit dir! 

Ich habs auch nochmal in Blau und Grün gemacht. Geht alles; also kein Rosa statt blau.

(Für die anderen Farben einfach das *rot_2.avi in *grün_2.avi oder blau umschreiben.)


----------



## >Ralph (21. Mai 2002)

das ist hervoragend! wenn du den clip nun noch mit
fetten soundeffekten versiehst und eine musik darunterziehst
sieht das super-toll aus. 

habt ihr auch schon den neuen matrix-teaser gesehen?
http://www.thematrix.com
voll geil....

>Ralph
-------------------------------------------
for your pleasure visit http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. Mai 2002)

Oh Ralph, endlich lässt du dich mal wieder blicken.
Ich werde da noch den Lichtschwertsound drunter machen und irgendeine Musik.
Und manchmal verschwimmt die Klinge - meine Ungenauigkeit.
Ich habs noch ohne Motion Tracker gemacht, hat mich also eine Riesenzeit gekostet. (Ca 10Std)

Und wo du von Matrix sprichst, ich werde da auch noch vorher diese Zahlen kommen lassen, die dann in mein Video übergehen - genauso wie im Teaser bei Morpheus.


----------



## >Ralph (31. Mai 2002)

...und ich dachte auch am anfang Kaethe wäre weiblich. ...als schweizer kenne ich wenigstens Gölä ;-))

hey Bubi. hast du die soundeffekte druntergelegt? können wir uns dass ansehen?

Ralph
-----------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. Juni 2002)

Ja habe ich mit Benders Hilfe. Aber dann ist mir die Festplatte kaputt gegangen und davon hatte ich noch keine Sicherung....


Habe aber trotzdem nochmal was gemacht:

Hier 

Die Hauptarbeit war, den Hintergrund zu filmen. Jetzt müssen die CG-Objekte integriert werden. 10sek haben wir schon....von über einer Minute.
Soll irgendwie eine Jagdszene werden mit coolem Geschwindigkeitsgefühl.
Die Modelle habe ich nicht selber gemacht. Ich finde es aber eigentlich schon ganz lustig.


----------



## Kaethe (5. Juni 2002)

WOW     
EINFACH NUR GEIL BUBI!!!! 
Das musste mir mal über ICQ erklären wie Du das gemacht hast. Ungefähr weiss ich ja wie das geht. aber nur ungefähr!


----------



## MoMo (13. Juli 2002)

---------------------------------------------------

Abschließende Frage: Auf welchen Transfermode soll ich es denn un stellen, um ein optimales ERgebnis (am besten so wie der Kerl im Video) zu erhalten?


----------



## Lemieux66 (17. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bender _
> *Hmmm.. also linear nachbelichten funktioniert nicht. Damit bleibt der Hintergrund schwarz und das "Schwert" besteht aus dem Bild in das ich es eigentlich reinkopieren wollte.
> 
> Oder hab ich was falsch gemacht..? *



Ja.

Ich glaub du hast die Maske auf dem Bild erstellt und nicht auf der neuerstellten weißen Ebene. Das ist natürlich ganz wichtig. Du mußt die Ebene ausblenden, sie aber immernoch markieret haben, wenn du die Maske erstellt.


----------



## Lemieux66 (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MoMo _
> *---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Abschließende Frage: Auf welchen Transfermode soll ich es denn un stellen, um ein optimales ERgebnis (am besten so wie der Kerl im Video) zu erhalten? *



Negativ multiplizieren, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Bender (28. Juli 2002)

@Lemieux66: Das wars leider nicht. ;(( 

Noch eine andere Idee?


----------



## elgo (25. April 2005)

hallo

ich missbrauche diese thread jetzt einfach mal für meine frage:

bei after effect ( 5.5 ) funktioniert der radial blur bei mir nicht.
weiß jemand wie ich das problem in den griff bekomme?
oder liegt es vielleicht an den anzeige einstellungen?

dank im voraus & gruß


----------



## Muhuku (10. Mai 2005)

Ich glaube der unterschied liegt in den versionen, wie gesagt benutzt man in dem tutorial eine mac-version. Und wenn man das sprach problem in afterfx lösen will..einfach alle deutschen sprachfiles löschen -> kommen dann automatisch alle englischen ...war bei mir so


----------

